# Lost Victories



## slayer (3 Jan 2009)

Has anyone read this book, because im thinking of buying it, and would like a bit of feedback on if its worth the read.


----------



## exspy (3 Jan 2009)

Slayer,

First I'd like to say welcome to the site.

Second, I believe that there's been more than one book published with that title.  Which 'Lost Victories' are you inquiring about?  Could you provide the author and the subject matter for us?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## slayer (3 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the welcome


The one I'm referring to is the one writtin by Field Marshal Erich Von Manstein. I'm pretty sure its his memoirs of his service in WW2


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2009)

From the reviews on Amazon.com it appears to be a good book.


----------

